# Kaiju, Mech RP



## Cres Moon (Dec 24, 2018)

So I'm a big mecha anime fan and an even larger Godzilla fan.  Something I've always wanted to do is an rp set in a world with similar themes. Such as nature vs science and other things along that nature. My favorite designs for mechs are from Neon Gensis Evangelion, even though technically they aren't mechs, so I'll draw inspiration from them in terms of design. Though for monster designs I'm more likely going to come up with my own and try to stay away from directly copying from any inspiration.  I feel like this will work best in a one on one format, though I am open to turning this into a small group 3-4 people. If anyone is interested message me.


----------



## Scout_Charger (Dec 24, 2018)

This sounds rather interesting.
You think we could work something out after Christmas?


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 24, 2018)

Scout_Charger said:


> This sounds rather interesting.
> You think we could work something out after Christmas?


Yeah of course, I figured most people would be busy around the holidays anyways


----------



## Scout_Charger (Dec 28, 2018)

Ok, christmas is over and most stuff regarding new years eve is already prepared.
If you still wanna work something out could you message me on Discord?
Username is: DaiTenshi#8784

Like that we also immidiately have a way of actually playing ^^


----------

